#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Ubiquiti Litebeam M5 - Alguém conhece?

## owner

alguém conhece ou já usou este equipamento da ubiquiti? 

Interessante não constar no site do fabricante. Será que é lançamento ou obsoleto?

http://flytec.com.py/?inc=view&p=534...20LBE-M5-23-BR


Abcs

----------


## berghetti

no minimo estranho, até o anuncio é esquisito, logo no inicio da descrição dizem ser de 23 dbi, depois no final diz ser de 16.

----------


## wala

Parece uma argrid com parabola semi vazada, a vantagem e que vai sofrer menos interferencia
essa pagina tem algumas especificaçoes https://shop.omg.de/ubiquiti-network...m5-23/a-13664/ a fonte passou para 24v 02a não tem mais bracadeira de ferro fizeram de tudo pra ficar mais barata que a argrid

----------


## JonasMT

tomara que nao de tantos problemas como a atual airgrid que praticamente larguei de mao.

----------


## netuai

na minha próxima compra vou testar

----------


## JonasMT

> na minha próxima compra vou testar


Nao deixe postar o review da bitela.

----------


## mathcardoso

> no minimo estranho, até o anuncio é esquisito, logo no inicio da descrição dizem ser de 23 dbi, depois no final diz ser de 16.


Potencia = 23dbi
Ganho (antena) = 16dbi

----------


## berghetti

> Potencia = 23dbi
> Ganho (antena) = 16dbi


me perdoe se eu estiver arredo, mas o pouco que sei, é que ganho de antena é usado dbi, e potencia de radio ou de um modo geral em dbm.

mas não é de hoje que anuncio está errado não é rsrr.

----------


## mathcardoso

> me perdoe se eu estiver arredo, mas o pouco que sei, é que ganho de antena é usado dbi, e potencia de radio ou de um modo geral em dbm.
> 
> mas não é de hoje que anuncio está errado não é rsrr.


Correto, mas oq quis dizer, foi que antena nao tem potencia, tem ganho e la no anuncio ta assim "Potência de saída: 25 dBm
Ganho: 16 dBi"
Apesar de terem errado os 25 que sao 23. Entao tem 23 dBm de potencia e a antena tem 16dBi de ganho.
Satisfeito?

----------


## TsouzaR

Não achei essa informação: essa Litebeam é SISO ou MIMO 2x2?
Se for SISO, a UBNT está perdendo tempo investindo em tecnologia ultrapassada.

----------


## wala

O ganho da antena e de 16 mesmo como mostra em outros sites deve ser menor que uma argrid mesmo mais quase com o mesmo formato e realmente deviam investir ja numa 2x2 mais eu acho que quiseram reduzir custos pois e mais barata que um nanoloco de 13 dbi.

----------


## uesleycorrea

Resposta do Chadi, Country Manager UBNT:

- Pessoal o produto é Siso, n foi lançado ainda! Aguardem!


Att,

----------


## owner

Comprei um par. Já está sendo vendido na Flytec. . Depois posto as fotos.

----------


## Maclaud

> Resposta do Chadi, Country Manager UBNT:
> 
> - Pessoal o produto é Siso, n foi lançado ainda! Aguardem!
> 
> 
> Att,


SISO? oxe! a Ubiquiti num tem vergonha não?

ta andando pra trás é?

----------


## uesleycorrea

Flytec já tem em estoque? o Chadi me garantiu que eles ainda não tem o produto no estoque deles, e estão se antecipando inclusive ao lançamento que ainda não foi feito.

----------


## wala

> SISO? oxe! a Ubiquiti num tem vergonha não?
> 
> ta andando pra trás é?


Acho que eles fizeram siso por causa dos custos pois e algo mais barato que uma nanolocom5 13dbi,2x2 ja tem a powerbeam16 
Nao vi proteção contra surto nessas antenas vai acabar queimando facil que nem argrid.

----------


## ferluizber

É polaridade dupla ou simples?

----------


## 1929

> É polaridade dupla ou simples?


SISO conforme foi citado anteriormente

----------


## owner

Apesar de constar no site da Flytec, o produto ainda não está disponível no estoque.

----------


## xthiagolx

Estou testando uma e a potencia do radio é 25 dbm, o ganho da antena 23 dbi, igual airgrid porem não consegui fazer conectar se na torre não estiver com airmax ativo, alguém ai sabe alguma solução via ssh? ela usa o mesmo firmware de airgrid mas não se conecta em rede não airmax.

----------


## berghetti

Segundo o pessoal da ubnt ela está com esse limitação mesmo, e não tem modo AP também.

----------


## wala

Se a ubiquiti ficar forçando essa antena so no airmax eu não compro não pois se eu quiser usar numa celula não airmax como mikrotik não posso ai a ubnt ta querendo te obrigar e não gosto de fabricante que fazem me prender a uma so marca. Vai acabar dando um tiro no pe se não tirar essa limitação, a de não ter ap ai tudo bem pois a mk faz o mesmo no seu level 3 mais ainda assim tem a bridge no level 3

----------


## Felps

a maioria do protocolos TDMA só coversa com equipamentos da mesma linha...UBNT a cada atualizaçao vem uma surpresa !!!

----------


## rubem

Sobre o porque a UBNT substituir os velhos/horríveis Airgrid:

Porque fabricar grade dá trabalho demais.

Esse LiteBeam tem as 3 partes do refletor em chapas prensadas, fácil de fabricar (Em prensa de 20t deve resolver, depois é pintura comum, e nem precisa montar! O comprador é que vai montar! Enquanto grade precisa a união das tiras de metal num processo 20x mais trabalhoso). 

O circuito interno é simples, um dipolo comum de 3dBi igual tantos equiptos UBNT usam, chipset comum Mips 74KC, 64MB de Ram, nada fantástico, pra um equipto domestico de polarização simples tá ótimo.

Enfim, é só uma troca de uma grade chata de fabricar, por um refletor chapeado bem simples, a intenção é reduzir preço.
(Bom pra quem usa polarização simples, NanoBeam 19dBi de polarização dupla deve ficar em preço similar, pra MIM esses 4dBi no ganho não mudam o mundo, prefiro polarização dupla pra ocupar melhor o espectro, mas quem já tem setorial pol. simples perde dinheiro se ficar colocando CPE pol. dupla nessas redes)

Só não gosto dessa mania da UBNT de colocar potencia tipo 25dBm só em datarate baixo, dia que preciso usar MCS7 a potencia é só 19dBm, aí não adianta ter antena de ganho maior, pra mini-PTP de velocidade razoavel precisa partir pra antena bem mais cara igual, ter 25dBm mas só em MCS0 só serve pra cliente de provedor mesmo.

(Porque não fazer aquele chapeado perfurado tipo umas antenas 22dBi da Oiw ou Proeletronic? Também dá, mas me parece que fica mais caro que essas 3 chapas da UBNT, as 2 laterais são iguais então na prática você precisa só 2 chapeamentos, uma mesma prensa de 20 ou 30 toneladas deve fazer uma centena por minuto, é um processo muito mais rápido, enquanto chapa grossa vazada precisa metal mais grosso, que é mais caro pra comprar e precisa mais força pra vazar na prensa, um disco sólido seria até mais fácil de fazer (Tipo os Rocket Dish) mas aí o problema é tamanho, ocupa muito espaço em estoque e o transporte é mais caro, fazer um disco em 5 partes até dá e talvez a UBNT agora produza isso, mas começou substituindo as grades dos Airgrid, é um bom começo, já viram o trabalho que dá fazer uma grade dessa? Cada filete de ferro passa por solda na prensagem, é muito trabalhoso)

----------


## 1929

Rubem, você tocou num ponto chave... custos de produção. Com certeza uma grade tem que custar mais que uma parábola sólida. Mas não sei porque se estabeleceu o contrário. Parece que o nome "parábola" já injeta um acréscimo de custos...kkk

Tem algumas grade que são inclusive feitas em alumínio fundido. Isso gera um custo muito alto enquanto que estampar um disco é quase irrisório o custo industrial.

Já imaginaram se uma parábola fosse mais barato. Eu penso que uma instalação cliente com parábola é tecnicamente o ideal. 
Lóbulo estreito, escuta menos a vizinhança e foca no que realmente interessa que é o sinal do AP.

Os fabricantes precisariam rever seus conceitos de custos e inundar o mercado com parábolas para uso cliente.
E parar um pouco com CPE 60º "plug and play"

----------


## JonasMT

Eu nao compro mais essa porcaria o suporte é um lixo, fica bambo e muito ruim de dar aperto!

----------


## rubem

Ao menos mandam abraçadeira de ferro. A TP-Link mandava enforca-gato de plástico pra CPE 5210g, não sei se duraria 1 mês no sol além de ficar solto.


Aquelas grades forjadas eu até entenderia se fossem fabricas pequenas, tipo aquelas panelas de alumínio que pessoal faz em fundo de quintal, derretendo latinha de alumínio e colocando em forma de areia, isso é lugar pra fabricar algo daquele tipo. Falo dessas:
http://g02.a.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1UW6pH...a-receptor.jpg

De indústria grande o mínimo que eu espero é aço estampado/chapeado/prensado, caro não é porque disco de 45 a 90cm tem centenas de fabricas na china fazendo, o que menos tem na china (Porque dá trabalho) é grade como as da UBNT (E Aquario e Proeletronic no brasil).

(Engraçado que o preço da grade de uns 50cm da Aquario é o preço de um disco chines de 90cm, já contando lnbf banda KU, pra ver como a Aquario está atrasada com um processo caro)

----------


## mathcardoso

Comprei várias LiteBeam. Muito fácil a montagem. E a escolha de Vertical Horizontal fica muito fácil, nas Airgrid tinha que descmontar tudo. Paguei 270 dilmas em cada. Agora não acho mais para comprar. Sem contar que o tamanho da caixa é bem menor, do tamanho do Nano M5.

----------


## netuai

nao entendi o porque do nivel so para a vertical, se não é mimo 2x2 por que do nivel?

----------


## Felps

> nao entendi o porque do nivel so para a vertical, se não é mimo 2x2 por que do nivel?


acho que pra poder cobrar mais caro pela antena..kkkk

----------


## mathcardoso

> nao entendi o porque do nivel so para a vertical, se não é mimo 2x2 por que do nivel?


Dificil ver Airgrid montada na vertical. Entao deixaram o nivel pro mais usado.

----------


## 1929

> Dificil ver Airgrid montada na vertical. Entao deixaram o nivel pro mais usado.


Ai é que está. Se o pessoal soubesse o valor de uma grade montada na vertical para obter polarização horizontal já diminuiria muito das interferencias no canal

Mas maioria está no plug and play

----------


## JonasMT

@*1929* aqui uso dessa maneira uma instalaçao vertical na proxima no mesmo painel horizontal e assim vai.
@*mathcardoso* parceiro poderia postar uma foto dela montada na horizontal?

----------


## Felps

nao vejo necessidade de LiteBean... que é 1x1 quando a maioria ja usa paineis e equipamentos 2x2

----------


## mathcardoso

> @*1929* aqui uso dessa maneira uma instalaçao vertical na proxima no mesmo painel horizontal e assim vai.
> @*mathcardoso* parceiro poderia postar uma foto dela montada na horizontal?


Tou em SP, meu provedor é em GO. Mas é só girar ela no pé. Ela tem aquela bolinha que aperta igual a Nanobeam. Da pra testar em H ou V sem ter que desmontar.

----------


## mathcardoso

> nao vejo necessidade de LiteBean... que é 1x1 quando a maioria ja usa paineis e equipamentos 2x2


Vai muito do uso, do que adianta seus "300Mb" 2x2 se vc vende 1Mb de internet?
Falta me falar pra que existe 20Mhz se tem o de 40...

----------


## 1929

> Vai muito do uso, do que adianta seus "300Mb" 2x2 se vc vende 1Mb de internet?
> Falta me falar pra que existe 20Mhz se tem o de 40...


Opa!!! deixa os 40mhz só para enlace e assim mesmo se precisar passar muita banda... o espectro de radiofrequência vai te agradecer e retribuir com um cenário mais limpo...
Assim como baixa potencia, usar a menor largura possível também é providencial. 
Lembre-se que o número de canais é finito. Se todo mundo começar a usar 40 ou até os 80, logo logo não vai sobrar canal limpo.

----------


## mathcardoso

> Opa!!! deixa os 40mhz só para enlace e assim mesmo se precisar passar muita banda... o espectro de radiofrequência vai te agradecer e retribuir com um cenário mais limpo...
> Assim como baixa potencia, usar a menor largura possível também é providencial. 
> Lembre-se que o número de canais é finito. Se todo mundo começar a usar 40 ou até os 80, logo logo não vai sobrar canal limpo.


Foi isso que quis dizer. rsrsrsrs
Que tem gente que vê o 40Mhz e usa, como se pensasse assim, se tem ele, pra que usar o de 20. Tendeu?!

----------


## 1929

> Foi isso que quis dizer. rsrsrsrs
> Que tem gente que vê o 40Mhz e usa, como se pensasse assim, se tem ele, pra que usar o de 20. Tendeu?!


Ah! Tendi... me desculpe por ter entendido errado... erro grosseiro meu..

----------


## Felps

> Vai muito do uso, do que adianta seus "300Mb" 2x2 se vc vende 1Mb de internet?
> Falta me falar pra que existe 20Mhz se tem o de 40...


Quanto menor a banda 40 Mhz -> 20 Mhz -> 10 Mhz-> 5 Mhz , menor o throughput... Quanto maior a banda maior o throughput , e consequentemente maior a incidencia de interferencia.. O recomendado é usar no maximo 20 mhz em estação de Access Point.. Em equipamentos mikrotik é possivel utilizar ate 5 mhz, o problema e que o throughput cai muito.. Mais voce tem a vantagem de praticamente se isolar das malditas interferencias.....

----------


## Felps

nao vejo o por que pagar 400 reais em um roquet e nao utilizar o 2x2 ... ja que o mcs do equipamento 1x1 vai ate 7...

----------


## mathcardoso

> Quanto menor a banda 40 Mhz -> 20 Mhz -> 10 Mhz-> 5 Mhz , menor o throughput... Quanto maior a banda maior o throughput , e consequentemente maior a incidencia de interferencia.. O recomendado é usar no maximo 20 mhz em estação de Access Point.. Em equipamentos mikrotik é possivel utilizar ate 5 mhz, o problema e que o throughput cai muito.. Mais voce tem a vantagem de praticamente se isolar das malditas interferencias.....


Eu seiiii, fui irônico, já expliqueiii. rsrsrsrsrs

----------


## mathcardoso

> nao vejo o por que pagar 400 reais em um roquet e nao utilizar o 2x2 ... ja que o mcs do equipamento 1x1 vai ate 7...


Ninguem falou pra nao usar 2x2, Voce pode usar o 2x2 em 20MHz. E usar Airgrid metade em H e metade em V pra usar os dois Chain e ainda poluir menos?

Enfim, aprovado a Litebeam, esperar uns meses pra ver como ela se comporta com o tempo.

----------


## 1929

> Ninguem falou pra nao usar 2x2, Voce pode usar o 2x2 em 20MHz. E usar Airgrid metade em H e metade em V pra usar os dois Chain e ainda poluir menos?
> 
> Enfim, aprovado a Litebeam, esperar uns meses pra ver como ela se comporta com o tempo.


Então eu gostaria de aprofundar um pouco mais esta questão do AP 2x2 e cliente 1x1. 
Eu havia entendido desde o início do lançamento dos MIMOs, que a conexão com determinado cliente seria feita nas duas polarizações, ora transmitindo numa e ao mesmo tempo recebendo na outra, o que causaria um aumento significativo do throughput. Algo parecido com o nstreme do Mikrotik. Só que o firmware gerenciaria isso de uma forma dinâmica.
Daí fiquei na dúvida com relação ao cliente 1x1 onde ele só recebe e transmite numa polarização não iria causar uma "confusão" no AP 2x2. Imagine o cliente com polarização vertical. O AP vai receber um bom sinal nesta polarização mas ao mesmo tempo vai receber um sinal ruim na polarização horizontal. Este sinal ruim deve degradar a conexão...
Se no firmware do AP houvesse um mecanismo para isolar este sinal ruim de modo que o AP entendesse que aquele cliente é só 1x1 daí eu penso que poderia dar certo.

Eu tentei Rocket com cliente 1x1 e achei muito ruim... nunca li a respeito uma explicação plausível sobre isso, mas é o que eu imagino que ocorra. 
No Rocket falta um recurso de firmware para anular uma das chain nos casos de transição de uma rede 1x1 para 2x2.

Alguém notou algo neste sentido?

----------


## mathcardoso

> Então eu gostaria de aprofundar um pouco mais esta questão do AP 2x2 e cliente 1x1. 
> Eu havia entendido desde o início do lançamento dos MIMOs, que a conexão com determinado cliente seria feita nas duas polarizações, ora transmitindo numa e ao mesmo tempo recebendo na outra, o que causaria um aumento significativo do throughput. Algo parecido com o nstreme do Mikrotik. Só que o firmware gerenciaria isso de uma forma dinâmica.
> Daí fiquei na dúvida com relação ao cliente 1x1 onde ele só recebe e transmite numa polarização não iria causar uma "confusão" no AP 2x2. Imagine o cliente com polarização vertical. O AP vai receber um bom sinal nesta polarização mas ao mesmo tempo vai receber um sinal ruim na polarização horizontal. Este sinal ruim deve degradar a conexão...
> Se no firmware do AP houvesse um mecanismo para isolar este sinal ruim de modo que o AP entendesse que aquele cliente é só 1x1 daí eu penso que poderia dar certo.
> 
> Eu tentei Rocket com cliente 1x1 e achei muito ruim... nunca li a respeito uma explicação plausível sobre isso, mas é o que eu imagino que ocorra. 
> No Rocket falta um recurso de firmware para anular uma das chain nos casos de transição de uma rede 1x1 para 2x2.
> 
> Alguém notou algo neste sentido?


Na verdade o Rocket nao ficaria "confuso" é como se ele emitisse dois sinais ao mesmo tempo, equipamento 1x1 aproveita só um chain e 2x2 os dois chain. No cliente 1x1 ele envia e recebe do mesmo chain e ignora o outro. No 2x2 ele usa um canal pra enviar e outro pra receber. Usar AP 2x2 e cliente 1x1 nao tem problema. O problema é usar AP 1x1 e cliente 2x2, ae sim daria diferença significativa no sinal do cliente.

----------


## Jadir

> O problema é usar AP 1x1 e cliente 2x2, ae sim daria diferença significativa no sinal do cliente.


Não faz diferença alguma. A CPE no cliente associa e troca dados preferencialmente com a antena proporcional a polarização do AP. Se na torre for utilizado uma setorial vertical, a NanoStation M vai linkar com prioridade com a antena vertical. A antena horizontal também estará linkada, por isso o sinal se torna infimo, quase nulo. 

Eu diria que uma razão de -59 para -89. Como o software é muito eficiente no tratamento das chains, ele "equaliza" essa diferença e interpreta como um sinal -60, -62. Pra mim é um sinal respeitável.

Então alguém poderia pensar: então degrada a trasmissão porque as chains estão com sinal muito desproporcional, o AP demanda de mais recursos e sobrecarrega a rede como um todo. Sim e não.

Toda vez que as chains estiverem com sinal desproporcional entre si, como -65 e -70, o firmware faz um cálculo de equilíbrio e interpreta que o sinal útil no conjunto é -67, para esse exemplo. Obviamente, quanto maior o diferença entre o sinal Vertical e Horizontal, menor o sinal do conjunto, e por consequência menor o desempenho de tráfego em geral.

O que derruba o throughput não é necessariamente o uso do MIMO ou SISO no cenário, mas o somatório entre sinal e noise floor. Aliás, principalmente o noise floor.

----------


## mathcardoso

> Não faz diferença alguma. A CPE no cliente associa e troca dados preferencialmente com a antena proporcional a polarização do AP. Se na torre for utilizado uma setorial vertical, a NanoStation M vai linkar com prioridade com a antena vertical. A antena horizontal também estará linkada, por isso o sinal se torna infimo, quase nulo. 
> 
> Eu diria que uma razão de -59 para -89. Como o software é muito eficiente no tratamento das chains, ele "equaliza" essa diferença e interpreta como um sinal -60, -62. Pra mim é um sinal respeitável.
> 
> Então alguém poderia pensar: então degrada a trasmissão porque as chains estão com sinal muito desproporcional, o AP demanda de mais recursos e sobrecarrega a rede como um todo. Sim e não.
> 
> Toda vez que as chains estiverem com sinal desproporcional entre si, como -65 e -70, o firmware faz um cálculo de equilíbrio e interpreta que o sinal útil no conjunto é -67, para esse exemplo. Obviamente, quanto maior o diferença entre o sinal Vertical e Horizontal, menor o sinal do conjunto, e por consequência menor o desempenho de tráfego em geral.
> 
> O que derruba o throughput não é necessariamente o uso do MIMO ou SISO no cenário, mas o somatório entre sinal e noise floor. Aliás, principalmente o noise floor.


Nao se deve usar antena cliente 2x2 em sinal AP 1x1.
Creio que a maioria aqui vá concordar comigo. 
Não disse que nao funciona. Mas o CCQ vai lá embaixo. Isso testado em 2 ou 5GHz.
As vezes pra vc funcionou ou nao se importou com essa "pequena ou nenhuma" diferença.

----------


## Jadir

CCQ lá em baixo? Qual o motivo? CCQ é a medição de perdas nas transmissões. Para a rede estar nesse nível tem outros problemas além de MIMO e SISO. 

Eu apresento para quem ainda estiver com dúvida uma rede mista, MIMO e SISO no mesmo AP e convivendo perfeitamente. Rede minha não opera com CCQ menor do que 90%. Quem conhece minhas práticas de rede assina em baixo. Se eu disser que funciona é porque realmente funciona, eu testei na prática e tirei suor do aparelho.

Não que seja a recomendação, eu não indico misturar tecnologias e equipamentos. Mas você não perde o cliente porque não tinha o equipamento certo para aquele cenário.

----------


## mathcardoso

Gosto e cu...
Prefiro perder o cliente.
E se não é recomendado, não é pra trabalhar, pode ser pra brincar ou testar.
Ensinar errado aqui não rola.

----------


## JonasMT

Eu tenho aqui ap 2x2 c/ cliente 1x1 e 2x2 sem qualquer dor de cabeça.

----------


## Jadir

Bom, grosserias a parte, voltemos ao debate técnico, com argumentos.

Em uma rede 2x2, ambas as chains transmitem e recebem ao mesmo tempo. Na prática, não acontece o que se pensa, de um canal receber e o outro enviar. Ambos recebem, ambos transmitem. Se obtem o dobro da capacidade de tráfego justamente por ambos trocarem dados simultaneamente. 

Na rede 1x1, RX e TX se dão em apenas uma polarização. Seja em B, G ou N, não importa o padrão. O AP identifica a estação SISO ou MIMO e transmite os dados através das chains correspondentes. Se a estação for SISO, como no caso dessa CPE nova, Litebeam, se montar ela na vertical, ela vai trocar dados, em via de RX e TX, APENAS e tão somente APENAS com a chain vertical do AP, seja um Rocket ou outro.

Agora, no caso inverso, a estação for 2x2 e o AP 1x1, ambas as chains estão capacitadas para RX e TX. Pelo fato do conjunto não trabalhar isoladamente, ambas as antenas associam no AP. Obviamente, se o AP estiver plugado em uma antena horizontal, o setor horizontal obterá um sinal mais alto. O firmware equilibra a diferença de sinal entre os canais, e apresenta o Signal Strength resultante da conexão. Nada de absurdo.

Com o exposto eu reforço o que talvez não tenha ficado claro: equipamentos 2x2 são dimensionados para trabalhar com equipamentos 2x2. Da mesma forma o SISO, 1x1. Não é aconselhado misturar as tecnologias, afim de obter o máximo desempenho no conjunto. Mas caso necessário for o seu uso, tenha a convicção que o Throughput obtido será proporcional ao desempenho do sistema 1x1.

Finalizando, o link com o exemplo de uma NanoBeam 2x2 associada em um Bullet M5 com antena de polarização vertical. Como podem ver, sinal excelente e CCQ de bancada de teste (apesar dos 1,5km do cliente para a torre).

Forte abraço a todos.

http://dc610.4shared.com/download/8z...2e47&lgfp=3000

----------


## Felps

> Eu tenho aqui ap 2x2 c/ cliente 1x1 e 2x2 sem qualquer dor de cabeça.


sim sim jonas...só o airmax Capacity que vai ficar no maximo em 50% ja que só usa uma chain...

----------


## Jadir

> sim sim jonas...só o airmax Capacity que vai ficar no maximo em 50% ja que só usa uma chain...


Exatamente Felps. Um canal, metade do desempenho. Precisa estar ciente disso, no mais é rede como qualquer outra. Sinal igual, piso de ruído igual, CCQ igual, tudo a mesma coisa.

----------


## rubem

O problema de 2x1 que muita gente relata é desempenho, e não um "não funcionar".

O problema de um AP 2T é que ele emite o preambulo nos 2 chains, o cliente 1R vai responder esse preambulo que vai chegar pelo chain correspondente a polarização, mas o AP é besta e insiste em enviar packet-probe nas 2 polarizações mesmo que todo mundo sempre responda só em 1.
Isso gera perda de desempenho (Não num AP com 5 clientes, claro, isso não é peso).

A parte de sincronia e cia é feita pelo chipset, o firmware e a "CPU" não atua nessa parte do processo, por isso tanto faz se a conexão foi estabelecida com resposta chegando só pelo chain0, o AP vai enviar pacote de dado pelo chain0 mas também vai enviar packet-probe pra esse cliente no chain1.

Só vai haver uso das 2 polarizações SE o sinal for alto o suficiente pra "vencer" o isolamento entre polarizações.
Nos basestation da UBNT o isolamento entre polarizações é de uns 22dBm, se o Airgrid a 1Km chega no sinal -80dBm, a polarização "certa" vai ter ganho de digamos 16dBi (Se for uma setorial de 16dBi), esse sinal vira -64dBm no chain "certo", já no chain "errado" o sinal será 22dBm menor, será de -88dBm, se usar digamos um MCS10 em diante esse sinal é baixo demais pra ser legível, ele é ignorado. E mesmo que o sinal na outra polarização fosse -75dBm em MCS10, é um sinal ruim demais, SE por acaso um hora a sincronia for estabelecida e um pacote de dados do cliente for enviado ele provavelmente será perdido, porque estabelecer uma sincronia com o datarate do preambulo de 1 ou 2Mbps com sinal -75dBm é fácil, mas trocar pacote de 1500 bytes não dá, precisa reenviar 3 ou 4 vezes, aí fica 1 chain com 100% dos pacotes entregues, e o outro chain com 80% dos envios perdidos.

SE o AP ficasse em X, com as 2 polarizações meio verticais e meio horizontais, aí sim o sinal do cliente de polarização simples chegaria em ambos no mesmo nível, um sinal de -70dBm teria ganho de 16dBi, mas teria a atenuação de uns 10dBm por estar 45° girado, o ganho real seria de 6dBi, o sinal iria pra -64dBm nas 2 polarizações, AÍ SIM seria possível um 2T1R (Ou 1T2R se olhar pelo outro lado).

Quem usa muito isso é a faixa dos 900MHz, tá cheio de setorial com polarização em X pra 700-900MHz:
https://www.google.com.br/search?q=sectorial+x-polarity
A intenção é essa: Fazer 2T1R, rumo a um smartphone ou CPE de polarização simples, estando eles na vertical ou horizontal, a atenuação/isolamento em 45° fica na casa dos 10-12dB, enquanto uma setorial V+H vai ter atenuação de 0dB na polarização correta, mas de até 30dB na outra polarização!
(E um sinal 30dB menor noutra polarização é um sinal inútil, ainda que o sinal seja -40/-70 (V/H), o sinal de -40dBm permite um datarate tão grande que não faz sentido gastar processamento com um datarate baixo que permita usar algo em -70dBm)

Enfim, melhor 2 chains recebendo -70dBm (Com pol. em X), do que 1 chain com -60 e outro com -80dBm (Com V + H).
(Isso se não falar nas setoriais com 28 ou 30dBm de isolamento entre polarizações, aí seria -60 e -90dBm em V e H)

Se vai ter perda de desempenho na prática depende do uso de processamento do chipset de RF, com cartão R52HN eu não tive, talvez seja mais fácil ver pela capacidade de processamento em bogomips do chipset de RF (O chipset do Rocket M5 as vezes é informado como tendo 265 ou 300 bogomips, enquanto o do R52HN teria mais de 400 bogomips, o Rocket realmente não é tão poderoso), e talvez dependa da ociosidade da rede em geral, ter 30 clientes conectados, mas só com sinc pra manter a CPE conectada, sem trafego real, é muito mais tranquilo do que um monte de CPE em bridge repassando porcaria do windows fazendo consulta por toda a rede procurando computadores e impressoras. Mas enfim... que tem motivação teórica pra 2T1R fica RUIM, isso tem, e isso independe do firmware e sim apenas do chipset de RF (Que é quem faz a parte de sincagem lendo e enviando preambulo e essas partes do processo de manter a conexão ativa).

----------


## mathcardoso

> Eu tenho aqui ap 2x2 c/ cliente 1x1 e 2x2 sem qualquer dor de cabeça.


Sim foi isso que eu disse, AP 2x2 - cliente numa boa 2x2 ou 1x1.
Agora AP 1x1 - cliente ruim se usar 2x2.

----------


## mathcardoso

> Bom, grosserias a parte, voltemos ao debate técnico, com argumentos.
> 
> Em uma rede 2x2, ambas as chains transmitem e recebem ao mesmo tempo. Na prática, não acontece o que se pensa, de um canal receber e o outro enviar. Ambos recebem, ambos transmitem. Se obtem o dobro da capacidade de tráfego justamente por ambos trocarem dados simultaneamente. 
> 
> Na rede 1x1, RX e TX se dão em apenas uma polarização. Seja em B, G ou N, não importa o padrão. O AP identifica a estação SISO ou MIMO e transmite os dados através das chains correspondentes. Se a estação for SISO, como no caso dessa CPE nova, Litebeam, se montar ela na vertical, ela vai trocar dados, em via de RX e TX, APENAS e tão somente APENAS com a chain vertical do AP, seja um Rocket ou outro.
> 
> Agora, no caso inverso, a estação for 2x2 e o AP 1x1, ambas as chains estão capacitadas para RX e TX. Pelo fato do conjunto não trabalhar isoladamente, ambas as antenas associam no AP. Obviamente, se o AP estiver plugado em uma antena horizontal, o setor horizontal obterá um sinal mais alto. O firmware equilibra a diferença de sinal entre os canais, e apresenta o Signal Strength resultante da conexão. Nada de absurdo.
> 
> Com o exposto eu reforço o que talvez não tenha ficado claro: equipamentos 2x2 são dimensionados para trabalhar com equipamentos 2x2. Da mesma forma o SISO, 1x1. Não é aconselhado misturar as tecnologias, afim de obter o máximo desempenho no conjunto. Mas caso necessário for o seu uso, tenha a convicção que o Throughput obtido será proporcional ao desempenho do sistema 1x1.
> ...


Nao foi grosseria, é ditado...
Nao disse que nao funciona, disse que fica ruim, que nao eh aconselhável, que nao presta e por ae vai.
Ao contrario de quando o AP é 2x2 e o cliente é 1x1, que flui melhor, fica menos feio.
Simples.

----------


## euanent

Segundo funcionário da ubnt este firmware beta tem como desativar airmax vou testar hoje.

http://community.ubnt.com/t5/airMAX-Beta-Blog/v5-6-3-Beta2-Released/ba-p/1340868

Testei.. confirmado pode conectar em radio sem airmax também libera função ap e repetidor..

----------


## leolimathesb

Esse Foi o Resultado dos Teste Sendo feito na litebeam M5 , as duas foram atualizados os Firware para versão 5.6.3 beta, uma configurada como ap e outra como estacao(cliente) e teste feito em bancada, com 2 barreiras de paredes no meio, mais nada que supere uns 40m , e vamos essa semana ainda colocar ela para testar os pontos a ponto e assim que concluimos colocaremos os resultados! Mais ate agora o equipamento parece ser mais robusto do que a airgrid , na velocidade de execucao da pagina e mais rapido! Com Airmax Funcionando e Modo AP Funcionando! o Airmax Qualidade Limitado ate 50%!

----------


## mathcardoso

> Esse Foi o Resultado dos Teste Sendo feito na litebeam M5 , as duas foram atualizados os Firware para versão 5.6.3 beta, uma configurada como ap e outra como estacao(cliente) e teste feito em bancada, com 2 barreiras de paredes no meio, mais nada que supere uns 40m , e vamos essa semana ainda colocar ela para testar os pontos a ponto e assim que concluimos colocaremos os resultados! Mais ate agora o equipamento parece ser mais robusto do que a airgrid , na velocidade de execucao da pagina e mais rapido! Com Airmax Funcionando e Modo AP Funcionando! o Airmax Qualidade Limitado ate 50%!



Colega, testou em outra equipamento XW?
Vou mandar num aqui só pra ver, tive uma queda de desempenho em uns equipamentos com o 5.6.2

----------


## leolimathesb

Sim, foi os 2 equipamentos em XW , o mesmo firware para os 2!
So que um em modo AP e o outro Modo Cliente e ainda to usando criptografia na rede WPA2! Depois Faco o teste com ela aberta!

----------


## mathcardoso

> Sim, foi os 2 equipamentos em XW , o mesmo firware para os 2!
> So que um em modo AP e o outro Modo Cliente e ainda to usando criptografia na rede WPA2! Depois Faco o teste com ela aberta!


Sim, mas tentou o firm 5.6.3 em uma Airgrid XW ou Nanobeam ?

----------


## leolimathesb

eu o usei o propio dela mesmo o beta! Oque tava sendo indicado no forum da ubnt! 




> Sim, mas tentou o firm 5.6.3 em uma Airgrid XW ou Nanobeam ?

----------


## netuai

dispoe do arquivo aqui pra gente!

----------


## mathcardoso

> dispoe do arquivo aqui pra gente!





> Segundo funcionário da ubnt este firmware beta tem como desativar airmax vou testar hoje.
> 
> http://community.ubnt.com/t5/airMAX-Beta-Blog/v5-6-3-Beta2-Released/ba-p/1340868
> 
> Testei.. confirmado pode conectar em radio sem airmax também libera função ap e repetidor..


Acho que tah aki

----------


## wala

Acho errado o pessoal vender essa antena no mercadolivre e em outros lugares mais cara que argrid sendo que argrid no py ta $60 e a litebeam $55 ou seja não comprem se tiver mais cara que argrid que e roubo.

----------


## speedbrega

só funciona com airmax se o ap nao tiver airmax ativo nem tenta que nao vai funcionar

----------


## euanent

Funciona sim eu to usando...Procure por este firmeware XW.v5.6.3-beta4.28405.151005.1145

----------


## leolimathesb

Realmente funciona sim, pois to com elas em uso e ta melhor que a airgrid!

----------


## saldanhabr

ola, comprei 8 !

sim, é muito boa , e para vc instalar ela so precisa de uma chave de fenda.

gostei do sinal e muito facil montar.
ela é metal bem fino , porem resistente.

recomendo!!!

um exemplo:

distancia de 3,5 km sinal -62 fiz teste e passou 14 megas tranquilo, so nao passou mais pq estou sem link rsrs.

----------


## JeffersonSato

Bom dia ... seei que o tópico esta meio antigo, mas alguém me poderia dizer, se LiteBeam ela se conecta na Omnitik igual as Airgrid ? estou tentando conectar só que estou com dificuldade , alguém já passou por isso ?

----------


## leolimathesb

Ela e uma airgrid so que mais barata, e sem grade!e com a embalagem menor!
Conecta sim!

----------


## mathcardoso

> Bom dia ... seei que o tópico esta meio antigo, mas alguém me poderia dizer, se LiteBeam ela se conecta na Omnitik igual as Airgrid ? estou tentando conectar só que estou com dificuldade , alguém já passou por isso ?


Qual versão dela? Veja se atualiza pra 5.6.3

----------


## JeffersonSato

Não v5.6.2 sim o problema e que aparece o ssid mas não aparace a opção de selecionar o ssid, tentamos por ssid manual e mesmo assim o sinal esta bom, mas aparece não associado... 


> Qual versão dela? Veja se atualiza pra 5.6.3

----------


## mathcardoso

> Não v5.6.2 sim o problema e que aparece o ssid mas não aparace a opção de selecionar o ssid, tentamos por ssid manual e mesmo assim o sinal esta bom, mas aparece não associado...


é pq ele tem que conectar em uma rede Airmax. Tenta atualizar pra 5.6.3 ou usar a 6 beta

----------


## ferluizber

Atualiza para a versão 6.0 que funciona sem airmax

----------


## dodr

Na versão 5.6.3 official que foi a ultima que saiu, já da para conectar em rádios sem airmax.
E ela e bem diferente da airgrid, ela tem mais processamento e memoria ram.
Caso for atualizar e bom sapecar pelo tftp2.

----------


## 1929

Precisa estar com TDMA desativado nas duas pontas. Vai que está ativado o NV2 lá na omnitik.

----------


## chocobama

Vi no site da UBNT a litebeam 5AC-23.
https://www.ubnt.com/airmax/litebeam-ac/
E o melhor de tudo, porta Giga e MIMO. Este seria o perfeito PTP de baixo custo. Antena bem focalizada, muita memória e processamento. Já testei SXT e distância de 2KM topando 100MB (porta fast), isto com 20Mhz MCS 15 ou 40Mhz MCS 12. Para mim as maiores vantagens do AC são o rádio e a CPU que precisam ser mais robustos para suportar as promessas do protocolo. Trabalhar em 80MHz e 256-QAM? Acho que se não fosse o dólar > R$ 4,00 e a falta de compatibilidade com as redes atuais, o espectro estaria ainda mais destruído.

----------


## wala

Essa litebeam do topico pelo menos não deixa colocar em 80mhz como ptmp pois senão vc ia ver a poluição eminente.




> Vi no site da UBNT a litebeam 5AC-23.
> https://www.ubnt.com/airmax/litebeam-ac/
> E o melhor de tudo, porta Giga e MIMO. Este seria o perfeito PTP de baixo custo. Antena bem focalizada, muita memória e processamento. Já testei SXT e distância de 2KM topando 100MB (porta fast), isto com 20Mhz MCS 15 ou 40Mhz MCS 12. Para mim as maiores vantagens do AC são o rádio e a CPU que precisam ser mais robustos para suportar as promessas do protocolo. Trabalhar em 80MHz e 256-QAM? Acho que se não fosse o dólar > R$ 4,00 e a falta de compatibilidade com as redes atuais, o espectro estaria ainda mais destruído.

----------


## cleber2021

Boa noite pessoal só quero tirar uma duvida a Arigrid M5 é MIMO 2X2 ou SISO 1X1?

----------


## dodr

Siso amigo 

Enviado via D6543 usando UnderLinux App

----------

